# Buck with unprecedented scours



## evie knight (Nov 2, 2017)

Hey everyone, brand new!
HELP!!! 
Today has been a horrible day. One of my does had a miscarriage this morning, now this!!
Ringo’s a 1 year old Nigerian Dwarf buck. This morning he had a little bit of diarrhea. No big deal, I hosed his backside off and gave him some power punch drench to help him feel better. He was fine all day until 15 minutes ago. FAMACHA shows good and he is eating and drinking as normal. But I found FIVE HUGE PILES of diarrhea, and it running all down his backside and legs. The only thing different is he was moved to a different pen that has fallen leaves in it. He is hiccuping or so it looks. He has had 1 1/2 cups of alfalfa pellets today and has grazed on grass and weeds all day. He doesn’t like the leaves at all and won’t touch them. He doesn’t seem to be in any pain. I did give 6 cc’s of pepto at 2:00 today. He was dewormed last week.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 2, 2017)

Have you taken a temperature?
When did you move him to the new location?


----------



## evie knight (Nov 2, 2017)

Temp is 103.1 
He was moved 2 days ago. I had 2 does in with him and they’re doing perfectly fine.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 2, 2017)

103.1 would be a temp on our farm
Not sure what region you're in or the day/night temps.

Probably diet change since he was moved... is he getting the same hay still?
Even though he was dewormed last week I would still have a fecal check done on him.
Goats even moving to a new field can go through stress changes.
Given the time frame I would suspect diet change but that is a lot of diarhea.

Is he updated on CD & T vaccine.


----------



## evie knight (Nov 2, 2017)

His usual is 103- 103.5. My herd averages 103.3. I live in TN where it’s hot one minute and snowing the next so not a fever for him. Same grass hay, actually the same bale (round). Will have a fecal done. I gave him baking soda to help his belly and he’s absolutely chowing down on it. I have no clue about his CD&T. I got him for $20 several months ago when a lady had to sell her herd out.
I am going to give him until Saturday to clear up because I don’t want to be one of those people who goes to the vet for everything. I had just never seen so much diarrhea. Granted, he did it over a period of about 5 hours and I know if a human has an upset stomach, they use the bathroom a lot more than normal. And we only have one stomach.


----------



## evie knight (Nov 3, 2017)

Update: everything is back to normal. I have him on unlimited horse quality hay and water with electrolytes. He was drenched with power punch this morning. All is well. Still getting a fecal done.


----------



## mysunwolf (Nov 4, 2017)

evie knight said:


> ...
> I am going to give him until Saturday to clear up because I don’t want to be one of those people who goes to the vet for everything...



Are you kidding, the vets around here _love_ those people!


----------



## mysunwolf (Nov 4, 2017)

Glad he is doing better!


----------



## evie knight (Nov 4, 2017)

mysunwolf said:


> Glad he is doing better!


Thanks, mysunwolf. Yeah I know the vets love it but im definitely not taking him as long as it’s something I can treat and regulate here at home. Unfortunately, the only vet I know of that’s actually good is Dr. Fuller in Gate City, Virginia. Which is an hour away at best with no traffic. We have several large animal vets that just don’t care about your animals. Mountain Empire in Johnson City TN couldn’t care less whether your animal (especially goats) lives or dies as long as they get that bill paid.
....sigh....
I guess we just need a goat vet here


----------



## mysunwolf (Nov 4, 2017)

Wish I knew some good ones out that way. We have a pretty good vet about 30mins away, it's a blessing. But I know what you mean, I'd rather treat at home than keep forking over cash and end up with sick or dead animals anyway...


----------

